# Trek 660



## wvucyclist (Sep 6, 2007)

First, sorry for the lack of pics.. yet.

I bought a 1984 Trek 660 a few months back, and have slowly been piecing it together (non-original). I finally realized yesterday that I have pretty much everything, in a kind of mismatch way. It's mostly 8 speed 105 with down tube shifters. This is my first bike with downtube shifters, as STI was the requirement for my first road bike 10 years ago.

I have to say WOW! Downtube shifters shift so quickly, with such light action, I'm amazed that I've waited this long. I love the ride of this bike, though my rear is quite used to a Selle italia SLR, so I'm not sure how the B17 is going to work out in the long run. 

Pics to follow soon!


----------



## wvucyclist (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Sweet bike. I like the stem and saddle.


----------



## nickillus (May 3, 2006)

I have an '87 560 Pro Series which I love. A 660 is on my wishlist. That's a real beauty. FWIW, I recently had to upgrade my wheelset and had Velocity Fusions built for it on the original hubs. It got better.


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

I've got an old steel Trek as well. Love the way it rides.


----------



## wvucyclist (Sep 6, 2007)

Most of the group is 1055(ish) 8 speed, so not period correct. Still casually looking for a matching crank. It's an awesome ride.


----------



## thekidd (Apr 4, 2009)

cannot beat a older Trek!!!


----------

